# New to the forum



## unplugged_55 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys, just introducing myself. I am new to this forum. I am looking to get into predator calling a lot more and learning a lot of new stuff. I have done a bit of calling here and there and have called in a couple bobcats and a few foxes, but I have never got a coyote to come in. Here in southern WV we have a huge population of coyotes and I see them a lot while bowhunting and driving but I must be doing something they don't like when I'm calling. I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually! haha Anyways, just sayin hey. Glad to be here.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad to have ya sir and welcome to PT! There is a section on new members introducing themselves but here is cool. Welcome again


----------



## unplugged_55 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh ok sorry about that! and glad to be here!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

No no. no worries and please dont apologize feel free to post anywhere and ask anything and glad to have ya.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome unplugged !! Stick around and don't be afraid to ask questions !! There are some great and knowledgeable folks on here and BG knows some of them .LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also Welcome, enjoy the site and ask away.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Aaahh bones I have an anatomical region backside that Id like you to apply lips to......hahaha but he is right unplugged some of the greatest people I have met have been on this site


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum unplugged _55.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site! We look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Welcome unplugged!! I'd recommend talking to some local guys to get a feel of what's working for them. I've picked the brains of friends, customers at work (who where wearing camo, so I knew they were hunters), guys at sportsman warehouse, basspro, etc. Hopefully you'll be able to come away with knowledge of good spots to call, and specific calls to use.

I was in the predator hunting section at sportsman warehouse and a fellow predator hunter recommended the psycho tweety hand caller. I never would have purchased this without his recommendation. It is now my go to hand caller and has brought me the most success of seeing coyotes.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What Up unplugged! Welcome!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome unplugged, lots of knowlege from a variety of settings and styles in our membership. Feel free to ask anything


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

welcome to the site great people here lots of knowledge hereto just ask they will help all they can.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum unplugged!


----------



## unplugged_55 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, I'm glad to be here


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT unplugged_55


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

